

The spirit of Buffy the Vampire Slayer lives on - jseliger
http://www.salon.com/books/feature/2009/06/23/vampire_fiction/print.html

======
ujjwalg
I loved that show. I wish they make a movie out of it of course with the same
cast and there are sequels after sequels of it. Even if they turn out to be
terrible, I am going to enjoy every tid-bit of those movies, because I loved
the characters. It was awesome!! Bring it back, please. :)

